# Printing / Transfers on dark polyester soccer jersey



## jmorrison0722 (Mar 31, 2012)

How would I decorate 100% polyester soccer jerseys that are black? I'm not talking about large numbers, I'm talking a pocket sized, detailed, full color logo. Is this a plastisol transfer of some kind?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, it ius possible to have a custom transfer made with your design.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

It is possible, look for a transfer made for poly = low heat (≥325). Poly is sensitive to high heat/pressure and will become irreversibly shiny.


----------

